# What's the best looking wax for white cars?



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of buying a new wax to replace my old one that I didn't like too much (Meg's Gold Class Carnauba Plus Paste Wax). 
It has low durability and doesn't add too much shine.

I've heard good opinions on Collinite 476s and FK P1000 but I may need more information and user experience.

Any recommendations?


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

First of all, it's all in your paintwork prep. Better you prep the better final finish will look. Best wax? no such thing really! Best is what works for you, what you want from it and what your budget is. Never used 476 but fkp is a high temp sealant that will last almost a year with a right prep and it cost peanuts for a large tin!


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

As above, the better your prep, the better the overall finish pretty much regardless of the wax.

FK1000 is great though if you want value for money with a decent finish and many months of durability  I've used it for several winters and it holds up for 6+ months without any issues (I usually do a full decon every 6 months so could even have lasted longer!).

However I fancy a bit of a change for the summer and I've heard good things about Wax Planet White Noise on white so have ordered myself some, not that I can give any opinion yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

As above, the prep is the secret, including the use of tar remover for those tar spots that stand out on a white car.

Some say a sealant looks better on a white car. Soft 99 Fusso is very good.

If you like using a wax I'd recommend Wax Planet White Noise. Its a montan wax and gives a lot of gloss to white.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Accepting that the preparation has been completed and the car is ready for a coating then I would be heading towards ODK Echo which is a synthetic high gloss wax.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I just bought a new white car

Bought myself some Wax Planet Revolution X which I quite like the finish of. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

It's all in the prep! I also have a white car, you can't go wrong with Obsession Wax Phantom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> I just bought a new white car


You clearly did some good pre application work to assist with that nice gloss. :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

shine247 said:


> You clearly did some good pre application work to assist with that nice gloss. :thumb:


Wash- Car chem 1900-1
Decon- Korrosol
Clay- BH clay bar
Das6 pro with Megs 205 on white CG pad :buffer:
Pre wax cleaner- Car lack 68 NSC 
LSP- Wax Planet Revolution X

:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> Wash- Car chem 1900-1
> Decon- Korrosol
> Clay- BH clay bar
> Das6 pro with Megs 205 on white CG pad :buffer:
> ...


OP - see how many steps come before applying the LSP? That's about the relative level of importance you should attribute to the prep vs putting on the wax :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

Soapybubbles said:


> Wash- Car chem 1900-1
> Decon- Korrosol
> Clay- BH clay bar
> *Das6 pro with Megs 205 on white CG pad :buffer:*
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner :thumb:


----------



## Luke-B (May 7, 2017)

Dodo Juice Diamond White works for me, nice shine and holds well!

But i agree with others, all in the prep.

Need to spend some time on my own this summer! :buffer:


----------



## Maz5197 (Sep 29, 2015)

I usually use Bilt Hamber Finis Wax but have just moved to Gtechniq 2v3, it's amazing!
So easy to use and fantastic results


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Not Very durable though


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Fk1000p for the price you can't go wrong


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm having the very same dilemma myself.

So far I have bought:

Carlack polish & sealant
Car pro essence
Dodo white diamond 30ml
TAC systems ceramic coat
CG white
Poorboys diamond white

Still don't know what's going on yet but will get

A full decon 
Wash, clay, tar, iron out final wash

Single stage polish with da and blue / green CG hex pad with prima swirl

Then maybe a polish or glaze

Finally lsp likely one of sealants


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks very much everyone!
I'll take a look into those products and see what best suits my budget.
Wow, great forum, great community!


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hufty said:


> I'm having the very same dilemma myself.
> 
> Single stage polish with da and blue / green CG hex pad with prima swirl
> 
> ...


A great and nearly forgotten polish is Prima Swirl. Follow that with the Prima Epic and a fabulous white car will behold! :thumb:


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

Fruitcake said:


> As above, the better your prep, the better the overall finish pretty much regardless of the wax.
> 
> FK1000 is great though if you want value for money with a decent finish and many months of durability  I've used it for several winters and it holds up for 6+ months without any issues (I usually do a full decon every 6 months so could even have lasted longer!).
> 
> ...





Zebra said:


> As above, the prep is the secret, including the use of tar remover for those tar spots that stand out on a white car.
> 
> Some say a sealant looks better on a white car. Soft 99 Fusso is very good.
> 
> If you like using a wax I'd recommend Wax Planet White Noise. Its a montan wax and gives a lot of gloss to white.


I agree with the above especially the soft 99 fusso gives a great finish on my white golf and is probably the most durable LSP aside from ceramic coatings. I have to add BH double speed wax to the mix it's another fantastic product for the price. As others have said regardless of the LSP used it's all in the prep, the devils in the detail.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wax Planet White Noise looks great on white.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> Wax Planet White Noise looks great on white.


Blueberry did I see you recommend Poorboys blackhole and glasur on a recent similar thread ?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hufty said:


> I'm having the very same dilemma myself.
> 
> So far I have bought:
> 
> ...


Forgot to add I also purchased sonax colour charged white liquid polish, meant to fill well


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is 205 a finishing polish on a finishing pad


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yep,it is


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hufty said:


> I'm having the very same dilemma myself.
> 
> So far I have bought:
> 
> ...


You've put there CG White? Is that the white wax, or whitelight the sort of AIO sealant?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Put some fusso on a white vw cc today, looked a treat.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hufty I will be finishing my solid white BMW this weekend that I will be using Essence on and I will do a quick write up so keep an eye out.

I will be going.
Essence
Reload 
iWax
White Noise


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

alfajim said:


> Put some fusso on a white vw cc today, looked a treat.


I use Fusso on my wifes Prius and that looks great and lasts well but its basic white



On metallic white I like Carpro Reflect and Reload


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

My current go to is a combination of a base of obsession dynasty with either obsession luminous or OCD nebula on top
























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

dchapman88 said:


> You've put there CG White? Is that the white wax, or whitelight the sort of AIO sealant?


It's the white wax, arrived today. Very soft almost cream like.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hufty said:


> It's the white wax, arrived today. Very soft almost cream like.


I didn't know if you'd tried the CG Whitelight, I've got a bottle unopened in my garage.


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

I was thinking about:

Wash
Decon and Clay
Essence
Wax
Reload

I heard that reload goes better over the wax than under...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Not true.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

dchapman88 said:


> I didn't know if you'd tried the CG Whitelight, I've got a bottle unopened in my garage.


Hi no I've got blacklight and Poorboys white diamond. Have you tried it before ?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hufty said:


> Hi no I've got blacklight and Poorboys white diamond. Have you tried it before ?


I'm the same, I have used black light and white diamond, but not tried whitelight as of yet,


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> I'm the same, I have used black light and white diamond, but not tried whitelight as of yet,


If applied by hand is white diamond better than carpro essence?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

DanielRM said:


> If applied by hand is white diamond better than carpro essence?


Hmmmmm, hard to say. I've not done any comparison side by side, and tbh I've not even used them one after the other.

Essence is a gloss beast, so I'd suggest using that in the first instance, and then after the inevitable swirls start to return, white diamond on top would be decent route to go down


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> Hmmmmm, hard to say. I've not done any comparison side by side, and tbh I've not even used them one after the other.
> 
> Essence is a gloss beast, so I'd suggest using that in the first instance, and then after the inevitable swirls start to return, white diamond on top would be decent route to go down


Thank you!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

DanielRM said:


> If applied by hand is white diamond better than carpro essence?


Just done a post on essence on white.


----------

